# htaccess Weiterleitung nach mobile (m.webpage.de)



## diel2001 (29. August 2013)

So muss ich den Beitrag nicht doppelt erstellen. In dem anderen Forum konnte mir keiner helfen.

http://phpforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276921


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (30. August 2013)

Das sollte funktionieren:

```
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://m.webpage.de/$1
```

Backslashes sind Teil von regulären Ausdrücken und die werdne nur zur Suche genutzt. Die URL zu der weitergeleiten wird wird folglich direkt geschrieben. Die Server-Variablen wie %{REQUEST_URI} werden nicht in der Rule verwendet, sondern nur in den Conditions.
Was der Code jetzt macht ist: Es wird als Basis für den rewrite die BaseUrl genommen, also http://www.webpage.com. Und alles was nach der Base-URL jetzt steht, wird an die URL m.webpage.com rangehängt.

Das ganze ist ungetestet, aber sollte funktionieren.


----------



## diel2001 (31. August 2013)

Also ich habe es jetzt so gemacht und jetzt funktioniert gar nichts mehr.
Was mache ich falsch ?


```
RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymlinks
# Deflate Compression by FileType
<IfModule mod_deflate.c>
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/plain
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/css
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/javascript
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/xhtml+xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/rss+xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/atom_xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/javascript
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/x-javascript
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/x-shockwave-flash
</IfModule>


RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f

RewriteRule ^.*-S([0-9]+).html$ category.php?shop=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^shops/(.*)? shops.php?shops=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^.*-A([0-9]+).html$ article.php?aid=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^.*-S-image([0-9]+).jpg$ image.php?table=shop&id=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^.*-A-image([0-9]+).jpg$ image.php?table=article&id=$1 [L]
...

#mobiler Teil

RewriteCond %{HTTP_USER_AGENT}
^(1207|6310|6590|3gso|4thp|50[1-6]i|770s|802s|a\ wa|abac|ac(er|oo|s\-)|
ai(ko|rn)|al(av|ca|co)|amoi|an(ex|ny|yw)|aptu|ar(ch|go)|
as(te|us)|attw|au(di|\-m|r\ |s\ )|avan|
be(ck|ll|nq)|bi(lb|rd)|bl(ac|az)|br(e|v)w|bumb|
bw\-(n|u)|c55\/|capi|ccwa|cdm\-|cell|chtm|cldc|
cmd\-|co(mp|nd)|craw|da(it|ll|ng)|dbte|dc\-s|
devi|dica|dmob|do(c|p)o|ds(12|\-d)|el(49|ai)|
em(l2|ul)|er(ic|k0)|esl8|ez([4-7]0|os|wa|ze)|
fetc|fly(\-|_)|g1\ u|g560|gene|gf\-5|g\-mo|
go(\.w|od)|gr(ad|un)|haie|hcit|hd\-(m|p|t)|
hei\-|hi(pt|ta)|hp(\ i|ip)|hs\-c|
ht(c(\-|\ |_|a|g|p|s|t)|tp)|hu(aw|tc)|i\-(20|go|ma)|
i230|iac(\ |\-|\/)|ibro|idea|ig01|ikom|im1k|
inno|ipaq|iris|ja(t|v)a|jbro|jemu|jigs|kddi|keji|
kgt(\ |\/)|klon|kpt\ |kwc\-|kyo(c|k)|le(no|xi)|
lg(\ g|\/(k|l|u)|50|54|e\-|e\/|\-[a-w])|libw|
lynx|m1\-w|m3ga|m50\/|ma(te|ui|xo)|mc(01|21|ca)|
m\-cr|me(di|rc|ri)|mi(o8|oa|ts)|mmef|
mo(01|02|bi|de|do|t(\-|\ |o|v)|zz)|mt(50|p1|v\ )|
mwbp|mywa|n10[0-2]|n20[2-3]|n30(0|2)|n50(0|2|5)|
n7(0(0|1)|10)|ne((c|m)\-|on|tf|wf|wg|wt)|nok(6|i)|
nzph|o2im|op(ti|wv)|oran|owg1|p800|pan(a|d|t)|pdxg|
pg(13|\-([1-8]|c))|phil|pire|pl(ay|uc)|pn\-2|
po(ck|rt|se)|prox|psio|pt\-g|
qa\-a|qc(07|12|21|32|60|\-[2-7]|i\-)|qtek|r380|r600|
raks|rim9|ro(ve|zo)|s55\/|
sa(ge|ma|mm|ms|ny|va)|sc(01|h\-|oo|p\-)|sdk\/|
se(c(\-|0|1)|47|mc|nd|ri)|sgh\-|shar|
sie(\-|m)|sk\-0|sl(45|id)|sm(al|ar|b3|it|t5)|
so(ft|ny)|sp(01|h\-|v\-|v\ )|sy(01|mb)|t2(18|50)|
t6(00|10|18)|ta(gt|lk)|tcl\-|tdg\-|tel(i|m)|tim\-|
t\-mo|to(pl|sh)|ts(70|m\-|m3|m5)|tx\-9|
up(\.b|g1|si)|utst|v400|v750|veri|vi(rg|te)|
vk(40|5[0-3]|\-v)|vm40|voda|vulc|
vx(52|53|60|61|70|80|81|83|85|98)|w3c(\-|\ )|
webc|whit|wi(g\ |nc|nw)|wmlb|wonu|x700|
xda(\-|2|g)|yas\-|your|zeto|zte\-) [L]

RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://m.webpage.de/$1
```


----------

